# Il nuovo attaccante del Milan sarà un Top Player assoluto



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2017)

Mi sembra opportuno riportare questa notizia nel bar milan, dato che non c'è nulla di certo. Secondo quanto riferisce il giornalista Maurizio Dall'O di Top Calcio 24, il nuovo attaccante del Milan sarà presentato il 18 agosto, fonti assolutamente certe secondo il giornalista. E sarà un nome mai uscito prima, un top player assoluto. Staremo a vedere. Prendendo per vera questa notizia, chi potrebbe essere secondo voi?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (10 Agosto 2017)

Leggendo quest'indiscrezione, e supponendone la bontà, mi è subito balenato in mente il nome del Kun Aguero anche se fino ad oggi ho sempre creduto che al Milan sarebbe arrivato Aubameyang


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2017)

Non ho idea. Spero abbiano le idee ben chiare.


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Agosto 2017)

un top player assoluto..aguero, cavani non mi convincono per niente, i giocatori che abbiamo ci serve un attaccante anche forte di testa aguero non lo e' ma vediamo e aspettiamo..sono un po confuso questi del katar stanno distruggendo il mercato, se anche rummenigge dice noi non spenderemo mai tanti soldi, e il bayern ne ha di soldi..


----------



## 1972 (10 Agosto 2017)

Mario il gobbo ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2017)

Dovessi sognare direi Lewa


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra opportuno riportare questa notizia nel bar milan, dato che non c'è nulla di certo. Secondo quanto riferisce il giornalista Maurizio Dall'O di Top Calcio 24, il nuovo attaccante del Milan sarà presentato il 18 agosto, fonti assolutamente certe secondo il giornalista. E sarà un nome mai uscito prima, un top player assoluto. Staremo a vedere. Prendendo per vera questa notizia, chi potrebbe essere secondo voi?



Fortissimo, non è mai stato citato... Batman?


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> un top player assoluto..aguero, cavani non mi convincono per niente, i giocatori che abbiamo ci serve un attaccante anche forte di testa aguero non lo e' ma vediamo e aspettiamo..sono un po confuso questi del katar stanno distruggendo il mercato, se anche rummenigge dice noi non spenderemo mai tanti soldi, e il bayern ne ha di soldi..



Aguero e Cavani non ti convincono?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2017)

Ok


----------



## Boomer (10 Agosto 2017)

Aguero e Cavani non convincono? Ma chi volete Ronaldo Nazario da Lima del 97?


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

Mai citato? Sanchez, Aguero, Lewandoski, Griezmann, Kane, Icardi.
Quali di questi è possibile?
Sanchez e Aguero soltanto.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Aguero e Cavani non convincono? Ma chi volete Ronaldo Nazario da Lima del 97?


----------



## vincenzo1981 (10 Agosto 2017)

Rimangono solo Suarez,lewa e Aguero come punte top e da champions che non sono mai stati accostati al Milan,ci potrei mettere anche muller,dato che puo' fare la punta.Ma escludendo Suarez,che mai e poi mai andra'via e che non siamo in grado di prendere,realisticamente mi giocherei 1 euro su muller.


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra opportuno riportare questa notizia nel bar milan, dato che non c'è nulla di certo. Secondo quanto riferisce il giornalista Maurizio Dall'O di Top Calcio 24, il nuovo attaccante del Milan sarà presentato il 18 agosto, fonti assolutamente certe secondo il giornalista. E sarà un nome mai uscito prima, un top player assoluto. Staremo a vedere. Prendendo per vera questa notizia, chi potrebbe essere secondo voi?



fonte insignificante, speriamo che comunque si diano una mossa, sta cosa di aspettare non si sa che cosa, inizia a stufare


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mai citato? Sanchez, Aguero, Lewandoski, Griezmann, Kane, Icardi.
> Quali di questi è possibile?
> Sanchez e Aguero soltanto.


Tra i non citati dai Media: Muller, Higuain e anche Suarez, ma è impossibile.
se mettiamo Icardi metterei anche Timo Werner Werner.


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Dall'O o come cavolo si scrive non mi sembra esattamente una fonte affidabilissima....ma fino a prima di Bonucci veniva peculato pure Bargiggia...

PS mi scuso se ho commentato la fonte ma essendo in bar penso non ci siano divieti.
In caso contrario cancellate e scusate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2017)

Il Kun...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2017)

Sarebbe divertente se fosse Higuain. Quante risate mi farei.


----------



## Superpippo9 (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mai citato? Sanchez, Aguero, Lewandoski, Griezmann, Kane, Icardi.
> Quali di questi è possibile?
> Sanchez e Aguero soltanto.



Scusate ma veramente credete che il Milan possa oggi prendere l'attacante titolare di Man.City, Atletico Madrid, Tottenham, Real madrid, Barcellona, Juve e PSG?!? attualmente in piena ricostruzione facciamo estremamente fatica ad avvicinarci (non a prendere) il centravanti del Dortmund... va bene sognare (e grazie a Dio questa società ci sta facendo passare un' estate meravigliosa) ma credo si debba essere anche un po' realisti!!!


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2017)

Mi pare che l'unico non citato sia Messi. E mi pare che corrisponde a Top player assoluto. 
Oh no, l'ho citato io ora! Per cui non sarà lui...


----------



## vincenzo1981 (10 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi,mi vieni un dubbio che e' piu' un incubo:sara' mica Mandzukic?Pensateci,rientra nella definizione "Top da champions",non perche' sia effettivamente un Top,ma perche' avendo vinto e segnato in finale con il Bayern,avendo segnato con la gobba a cardiff magari qualche giornalista tende a definirlo un Top da champions.Certo,ci mancherebbe che andiamo a regalare soldi ai gobbi risolvendo loro anche un'equivoco tattico liberandogli la fascia per costa o bernardeschi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra opportuno riportare questa notizia nel bar milan, dato che non c'è nulla di certo. Secondo quanto riferisce il giornalista Maurizio Dall'O di Top Calcio 24, il nuovo attaccante del Milan sarà presentato il 18 agosto, fonti assolutamente certe secondo il giornalista. E sarà un nome mai uscito prima, un top player assoluto. Staremo a vedere. Prendendo per vera questa notizia, chi potrebbe essere secondo voi?



Alla parola Top Calcio mi sono fermato


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2017)

Cavani, Aguero, Griezmann, Kane, Suarez... tutti nomi non accostati al Milan, ma praticamente tutti impossibili. Forse Benzema, non so...


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mai citato? Sanchez, Aguero, Lewandoski, Griezmann, Kane, Icardi.
> Quali di questi è possibile?
> Sanchez e Aguero soltanto.



Momento momento momento momento... Icardi affianco quei nomi che cavolo ci azzecca??? xD


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Kun...



Io ricordo tanti articoli che parlavano di lui verso maggio... o forse quando dicevano "mai uscito prima" volevano dire nel breve periodo quindi escludendo di fatto i vari Auba, Ibra, Costa, Kalinic e Belotti (non ricordo se Kane era uscito veramente o se ne parlavamo tra di noi).
Cavani e uscito pochissimo fa, magari non era ancora considerato "un nome uscito"


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Agosto 2017)

Sparo a casaccio, Bale,Giroud,Dzeko,Griezman,Benzema..


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2017)

E' Destro


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Agosto 2017)

Ma il fatto che verrebbe annunciato il 18 vuol dire che è già stato preso?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Agosto 2017)

Mai uscito prima? Aristoteles..


----------



## Black (10 Agosto 2017)

questa discussione mi ricorda un pò quella uscita alla stessa ora ieri.... anche là si dava una clamorosa indiscrezione sul nome dell'attaccante

A parte Suarez, Aguero e Lewa non mi vengono in mente nomi di veri attaccanti top mai usciti fin'ora


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Momento momento momento momento... Icardi affianco quei nomi che cavolo ci azzecca??? xD



stica.zzi.... portatemelo uno che segna 20 gol ogni anno...


----------



## vanbasten (10 Agosto 2017)

cr7


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stica.zzi.... portatemelo uno che segna 20 gol ogni anno...



Il problema é che si porterebbe appresso pure la moglie...


----------



## vanbasten (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stica.zzi.... portatemelo uno che segna 20 gol ogni anno...



20 gol all'anno inutili, precisiamo


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> 20 gol all'anno inutili, precisiamo



20 gol non sono mai inutili


----------



## vincenzo1981 (10 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> 20 gol all'anno inutili, precisiamo



Noi non abbiamo neanche quello che fa i gol inutili.


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stica.zzi.... portatemelo uno che segna 20 gol ogni anno...



Di cui 18 in casa e tra un gol in trasferta e l'altro passano in media sempre 4-5 mesi.
Icardi è il male dell'Inter, peggio di Montolivo.


----------



## Superpippo9 (10 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Di cui 18 in casa e tra un gol in trasferta e l'altro passano in media sempre 4-5 mesi.
> Icardi è il male dell'Inter, peggio di Montolivo.



magari facessero a cambio.... insieme gli diamo anche Bacca, Niang, Borini e 40 milioni


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2017)

vincenzo1981 ha scritto:


> Rimangono solo Suarez,lewa e Aguero come punte top e da champions che non sono mai stati accostati al Milan,ci potrei mettere anche muller,dato che puo' fare la punta.Ma escludendo Suarez,che mai e poi mai andra'via e che non siamo in grado di prendere,realisticamente mi giocherei 1 euro su muller.



Muller è il mio sogno ma il bayern non lo cederà mai..


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stica.zzi.... portatemelo uno che segna 20 gol ogni anno...



Immobile ti piace? Anche lui ha fatto 20 gol..
Si parlava di top assoluti, icardi non lo è ora e non lo sarà mai, non può stare fra quei nomi, tutto qui


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stica.zzi.... portatemelo uno che segna 20 gol ogni anno...


20 gol rigori inclusi, e la maggior parte degli altri a 2 passi dalla porta. Uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati di tutto il panorama calcistico. Gioca solo per se stesso, non aiuta mai la squadra, e non spicca nemmeno per impegno in generale. Tanto varrebbe tenersi Bacca.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Immobile ti piace? Anche lui ha fatto 20 gol..
> Si parlava di top assoluti, icardi non lo è ora e non lo sarà mai, non può stare fra quei nomi, tutto qui



non è a quei livelli, ma è giusto un gradino sotto
Icardi è fortissimo. Non un fenomeno ma fortissimo. vede la porta come pochi al mondo
è un cog.lione.... ma è forte
vorresti dirmi che se fosse stato nel Milan dello scorso anno non avresti avuto almeno quei 15 punti in più?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> 20 gol all'anno inutili, precisiamo




Icardi è un mezzo giocatore, buono a segnare doppiette contro il Sassuolo di turno e a fare figuracce nei big match. 

Pietà, se Icardi è un top player Suarez, Lewa e Aguero cosa sono?

La verità è che questo qua è un montato che non è ben visto nemmeno dai suoi compagni. Pagliacci del genere stanno bene nel circo Inter, di sicuro non è un giocatore da top club.


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2017)

Costa è l'unico sul mercato, ma non ci vuole venire da noi. 

Aguero, Cavani sono due giocatori che difficilmente i loro club cedono, ed anche se fosse hanno ingaggi faraonici. 

Aubameyang è l'unico fattibile...ma a quanto pare il costo del cartellino è fuori logica.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Icardi è un mezzo giocatore, buono a segnare doppiette contro il Sassuolo di turno e a fare *figuracce nei big match. *
> 
> Pietà, se Icardi è un top player Suarez, Lewa e Aguero cosa sono?
> 
> La verità è che questo qua è un montato che non è ben visto nemmeno dai suoi compagni. Pagliacci del genere stanno bene nel circo Inter, di sicuro non è un giocatore da top club.



segnare contro napoli, roma e juve (in ben 7 partite contro i gobbi!) è fare figuracce?
ok

non è a livelli di quelli, ripeto, ma è un bomber vero.
Ad avercelo Icardi!


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Immobile ti piace? Anche lui ha fatto 20 gol..
> Si parlava di top assoluti, icardi non lo è ora e non lo sarà mai, non può stare fra quei nomi, tutto qui



Concordo.
Icardi segna tanto, ma un motivo ci sarà se all'Inter non arrivano mai offerte importanti per questo giocatore.


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Icardi è un mezzo giocatore, buono a segnare doppiette contro il Sassuolo di turno e a fare figuracce nei big match.
> 
> Pietà, se Icardi è un top player Suarez, Lewa e Aguero cosa sono?
> 
> La verità è che questo qua è un montato che non è ben visto nemmeno dai suoi compagni. Pagliacci del genere stanno bene nel circo Inter, di sicuro non è un giocatore da top club.



Si ma non puoi paragonare Icardi (1993) con Suarez, Lewa (1987 e 1988) perchè è ovvio che si parla di giocatori con diverse maturità calcistiche. 

Icardi da un punto di vista finalizzativo è devastante, già ne più ne meno degli altri due da te citati, certo è un giocatore che si deve completare da un punto di vista globale, questo non ci piove, deve imparare a giocare anche di più per la squadra.

Avercene uno come Icardi noialtri.


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Icardi segna tanto, ma un motivo ci sarà se all'Inter non arrivano mai offerte importanti per questo giocatore.



Perchè ha una clausola da 100 mln...e vale lo stesso discorso che si fa per Belotti...un giocatore senza esperienze internazionali non può valere 100 mln... cominciasse a giocare la CL e segnare pure li...cosi come in Argentina...allora si sono certo che arriva la squadra che ti offre 90-100 mln...


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè ha una clausola da 100 mln...e vale lo stesso discorso che si fa per Belotti...un giocatore senza esperienze internazionali non può valere 100 mln... cominciasse a giocare la CL e segnare pure li...cosi come in Argentina...allora si sono certo che arriva la squadra che ti offre 90-100 mln...



Belotti sulla carta è di altra caratura rispetto a Icardi. 
Belotti costa 100 milioni anche per quello che può diventare. Icardi è questo, chi lo compra sa già cosa si trova, e nessun club al mondo spenderebbe mai cifre da capogiro per Icardi.


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Belotti sulla carta è di altra caratura rispetto a Icardi.
> Belotti costa 100 milioni anche per quello che può diventare. Icardi è questo, chi lo compra sa già cosa si trova, e nessun club al mondo spenderebbe mai cifre da capogiro per Icardi.



Mi sfugge perchè Icardi (93) non abbia più margini di miglioramento ed invece Belotti (93) ne abbia ancora. 

Davvero...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma non puoi paragonare Icardi (1993) con Suarez, Lewa (1987 e 1988) perchè è ovvio che si parla di giocatori con diverse maturità calcistiche.
> 
> Icardi da un punto di vista finalizzativo è devastante, già ne più ne meno degli altri due da te citati, certo è un giocatore che si deve completare da un punto di vista globale, questo non ci piove, deve imparare a giocare anche di più per la squadra.
> 
> *Avercene uno come Icardi noialtri*.



Si ma Aguero, Suarez e Lewa all'età di Icardi facevano sfracelli in Europa, si vedeva lontano un miglio cosa sarebbero diventati. Icardi con tutto l'ottimismo di questa terra si vede lontano un miglio che non diventerà un top. Resterà, come dici, un buon finalizzatore, come Bacca, ma gli attaccanti forti fanno parte un'altra categoria. 

Ad oggi io lo vedo distante sia dai 3 top citati ma anche da gente come Crespo e Higuain. 

E sinceramente uno come Icardi in rosa non lo vorrei mai, sia per motivi calcistici, sia per motivi extra-calcistici.


----------



## Roccoro (10 Agosto 2017)

Biasin a top calcio ha sempre detto che Icardi riceve periodicamente offerte da altre squadre ma che lui rifiuta sempre perché vuole rimanere all'inter è che vuole essere simbolo di quella squadra.
Per quanto riguarda l'attaccante credo che alla fine verrà Cavani se mbappe andrà al PSG, altri nomi fattibili non ne vedo, e non venitemi a parlare dell'Innominabile che ci stavo credendo veramente...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra opportuno riportare questa notizia nel bar milan, dato che non c'è nulla di certo. Secondo quanto riferisce il giornalista Maurizio Dall'O di Top Calcio 24, il nuovo attaccante del Milan sarà presentato il 18 agosto, fonti assolutamente certe secondo il giornalista. E sarà un nome mai uscito prima, un top player assoluto. Staremo a vedere. Prendendo per vera questa notizia, chi potrebbe essere secondo voi?



Veramente il tipo in questione ha detto che non sarebbe un attaccante da scudetto ma da zona CL... non Kalinic però 

Considerata la fonte passerei oltre.

Edit: ha cancellato pure il tweet in cui lo diceva


----------



## vanbasten (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 20 gol non sono mai inutili



in effetti è vero in questi anni con i suoi gol ha contribuito a raggiungere la salvezza, piazzamenti uefa ed a vincere qualche coppetta delle fiere estiva. proprio come lucarelli e antonio di natale capaci di dare grandi soddisfazioni al fantacalcio.


----------



## bmb (10 Agosto 2017)

Aguero
Cavani
Lewa
Keane

Cadremmo in piedi in qualsiasi caso.


----------



## vanbasten (10 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Biasin a top calcio ha sempre detto che Icardi riceve periodicamente offerte da altre squadre ma che lui rifiuta sempre perché vuole rimanere all'inter è che vuole essere simbolo di quella squadra.
> Per quanto riguarda l'attaccante credo che alla fine verrà Cavani se mbappe andrà al PSG, altri nomi fattibili non ne vedo, e non venitemi a parlare dell'Innominabile che ci stavo credendo veramente...



icardi non ha ricevuto nessuna offerta. Sarebbe tutto a suo favore se arrivasse un offerta e lui rifiuterebbe pubblicamente e invece niente. D'altronde quale club spende 100 milioni della clausola per uno che non hai mai giocato una partita in nazionale e champions league? Quando recepite notizie fatevi 10 domande prima di credere alle stupidaggini.

Il psg non si priva di cavani se prende mbappe perchè è l'unico attaccante che hanno.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Veramente il tipo in questione ha detto che non sarebbe un attaccante da scudetto ma da zona CL... non Kalinic però
> 
> Considerata la fonte passerei oltre.
> 
> Edit: ha cancellato pure il tweet in cui lo diceva



Non per contraddirti non lo farei mai 
Ma ho visto la trasmissione e parlavano di giocatori Top, roba da vittoria di Champions e non solo da prime 4 in campionato..magari è comunque una bufala


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra opportuno riportare questa notizia nel bar milan, dato che non c'è nulla di certo. Secondo quanto riferisce il giornalista Maurizio Dall'O di Top Calcio 24, il nuovo attaccante del Milan sarà presentato il 18 agosto, fonti assolutamente certe secondo il giornalista. E sarà un nome mai uscito prima, un top player assoluto. Staremo a vedere. Prendendo per vera questa notizia, chi potrebbe essere secondo voi?



Fino a 15/20 giorni fa ero abbastanza sicura dell'arrivo di un "top" più Kalinic ora sono convinta che arriverà solo Kalinic, Belotti vuole 100 milioni e a mio avviso facciamo bene a lasciarlo la, Aubameyang non è cosi convinto di venire secondo me e comunque tanto non verrà visto che cederanno Dembele al Barca, Diego Costa mai creduto visto che vuole andare all'Atletico non è rimasto nessun'altro.


----------



## gabuz (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra opportuno riportare questa notizia nel bar milan, dato che non c'è nulla di certo. Secondo quanto riferisce il giornalista Maurizio Dall'O di Top Calcio 24, il nuovo attaccante del Milan sarà presentato il 18 agosto, fonti assolutamente certe secondo il giornalista. E sarà un nome mai uscito prima, un top player assoluto. Staremo a vedere. Prendendo per vera questa notizia, chi potrebbe essere secondo voi?



Se escludiamo tmw anche CR7 è un nome mai fatto prima


----------



## vincenzo1981 (10 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi io seguo spesso Topcalcio e vi dico che ci perculano alla grande e con frequenza,quindi non mi sorprenderebbe se la sparata di pomeriggio fosse un modo per continuare a perculare.


----------



## vanbasten (10 Agosto 2017)

vincenzo1981 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io seguo spesso Topcalcio e vi dico che ci perculano alla grande e con frequenza,quindi non mi sorprenderebbe se la sparata di pomeriggio fosse un modo per continuare a perculare.



ovviamente è cosi.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Aguero e Cavani non convincono? Ma chi volete Ronaldo Nazario da Lima del 97?



Ma davvero! Chissà chi intendono per top allora! Meglio di Aguero e Cavani ci sono solo Suarez e Lewa come prime punte. Alla pari con Benzema. Boh?!??!?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non per contraddirti non lo farei mai
> Ma ho visto la trasmissione e parlavano di giocatori Top, roba da vittoria di Champions e non solo da prime 4 in campionato..magari è comunque una bufala



Beh, avranno cambiato ancora una volta versione...  

Guarda, il tweet era questo (poi rimosso):


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, avranno cambiato ancora una volta versione...
> 
> Guarda, il tweet era questo (poi rimosso):


Che diavolo vorrebbe dire da zona Champions? Bah.. .mi sa di boiata


----------



## vincenzo1981 (10 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, avranno cambiato ancora una volta versione...
> 
> Guarda, il tweet era questo (poi rimosso):



Ah,quindi da zona champions,non da vittoria della champions come era stato riportato da qualcunk,quindi che nomi rientrano in questa fascia e che si possono spostare in questo momento?Ammettendo che sia buona la sua fonte dobbiamo quindi escludere i Top,io faccio fatica ad individuare nomi plausibili,giusto giusto mi verrebbe da dire Giroud.


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

vincenzo1981 ha scritto:


> Ah,quindi da zona champions,non da vittoria della champions come era stato riportato da qualcunk,quindi che nomi rientrano in questa fascia e che si possono spostare in questo momento?Ammettendo che sia buona la sua fonte dobbiamo quindi escludere i Top,io faccio fatica ad individuare nomi plausibili,giusto giusto mi verrebbe da dire Giroud.



Se dopo tutta sta attesa, voci presunte trattative e nomi fatti piú o meno apertamente si presentano con un paracarro come Giroud o qualcuno di simile sono proprio dei pirla. Io rimango su ció che ha detto Mirabelli ossia che renderanno felici i tifosi con l'attaccante


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, avranno cambiato ancora una volta versione...
> 
> Guarda, il tweet era questo (poi rimosso):



Mah..questi sono proprio dei pazzi..due versioni completamemte opposte..che robaccia trash..


----------



## 1972 (10 Agosto 2017)

quanto è prezzato il cartellino di Mario il gobbo?


----------



## sacchino (10 Agosto 2017)

Jackson Martinez nooooooo


----------



## z-Traxx (10 Agosto 2017)

-8 giorni e poi un grande cratere si aprirà sotto Milano per il grande botto !!!!!!!

Grazie Mendes


----------



## Zenos (10 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> -8 giorni e poi un grande cratere si aprirà sotto Milano per il grande botto !!!!!!!
> 
> Grazie Mendes



Non so ma questi post mi danno come l impressione di grandi perculate...


----------



## z-Traxx (10 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non so ma questi post mi danno come l impressione di grandi perculate...



Pensaci bene:

- Mendes che porta Silva "che lo manda CR7" e dice che mi ricorderò di voi, come sono bravi Fassone e Mirabelli, Mendes era quello che con il fondo Cinese, azionista della sua società, voleva comprare il Milan, è per caso fra i tanti investitori non ancora usciti?
- indizio del 7 libero
- la ciliegiona (non ciliegina)
- le dichiarazioni niente è impossibile
- indizio dell'attacco fiscale uscito subito dopo il closing (quindi per la Spagna sarebbe un trauma perdere sia lui che Neymar), ricatto? o strategia?
- Se vuoi fare il botto in Cina..........

E poi come mai il 18, quando fino ad ora non sapevano chi prendere? Era tutto un depistaggio con gli altri? Quell'incontro in Sardegna per mettere nero su bianco e decidere la data di presentazione?

E Bargiggia che continua a far battutacce su Ronaldo al Milan e non la smette


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Pensaci bene:
> 
> - Mendes che porta Silva "che lo manda CR7" e dice che mi ricorderò di voi, come sono bravi Fassone e Mirabelli, Mendes era quello che con il fondo Cinese, azionista della sua società, voleva comprare il Milan, è per caso fra i tanti investitori non ancora usciti?
> - indizio del 7 libero
> ...


fino a poco tempo fa' un po ci credevo anch' io, ma le mie speranze sono svanite, credo che alla fine prenderanno sanchez che non mi piace per niente e forse kalinic o falcao..ma verdiamo..ma se arrivasse il minimo 60000 abbonati


----------



## vincenzo1981 (10 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> -8 giorni e poi un grande cratere si aprirà sotto Milano per il grande botto !!!!!!!
> 
> Grazie Mendes



Il cratere si aprirà sotto i nostri piedi se non portano qualcuno che faccia 20-22 gol e ci porta in Champions


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

e fu così che arrivò Jamie Vardyyyyyy


----------



## Crox93 (10 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Pensaci bene:
> 
> - Mendes che porta Silva "che lo manda CR7" e dice che mi ricorderò di voi, come sono bravi Fassone e Mirabelli, Mendes era quello che con il fondo Cinese, azionista della sua società, voleva comprare il Milan, è per caso fra i tanti investitori non ancora usciti?
> - indizio del 7 libero
> ...



Ragazzi basta dai, poi ci prendono per il c... giustamente


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e fu così che arrivò Jamie Vardyyyyyy



Ed improvvisamente tutti gli italiani che 1 anno fa lo reputavano un campione lo reputano una pippa solo perchè arrivata al Milan..


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ed improvvisamente tutti gli italiani che 1 anno fa lo reputavano un campione lo reputano una pippa solo perchè arrivata al Milan..



e' un giocatore inglese e sappiamo quante dificolta' hanno i giocatori inglesi al di fuori del l'inghilterra


----------



## Lollogras (10 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Pensaci bene:
> 
> - Mendes che porta Silva "che lo manda CR7" e dice che mi ricorderò di voi, come sono bravi Fassone e Mirabelli, Mendes era quello che con il fondo Cinese, azionista della sua società, voleva comprare il Milan, è per caso fra i tanti investitori non ancora usciti?
> - indizio del 7 libero
> ...



Aggiungo anche altri due punti 
- Montella pochi giorni dopo che è uscita l'indiscrezione di Fassone che chiede a Mendes "cr7 cosa fa" dichiara in un intervista alla gazzetta che sogna di allenare Cristiano Ronaldo. 
- e soprattutto l'indiscrezione di "cr7 cosa fa" la può aver fatta uscire solo fassone, volutamente da quell'incontro... chissà per quale motivo

E poi ragazzi se ci pensate bene, perché liberare in fretta e furia la numero 7?! Cioè di tutti i nomi fatti a chi interessa veramente la 7? Per chi sarebbe veramente un marchio il numero 7... se non per lui? 

Io ci ho creduto parecchio all'inizio, adesso ammetto che ci credo un po' di meno, ma ogni volta che mi tornando in mente tutte queste piccole cose messe insieme ricomincio quasi a crederci...


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> e' un giocatore inglese e sappiamo quante dificolta' hanno i giocatori inglesi al di fuori del l'inghilterra



Difatti io non lo voglio, stavo solo dicendo che l'anno dello scudetto di Ranieri Vardy era esaltato da tutti, juventini interisti compresi. Se Vardy arrivasse da noi improvvisamente cambierebbero opinione dandoli della pippa


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Agosto 2017)

Sarà vero?


----------



## Gatto (10 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi ma voi credete davvero che quelli di top calcio siano in grado di azzeccare una notizia?ahahahahah


----------



## sacchino (10 Agosto 2017)

A top calcio ci lavora Ruiu


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Agosto 2017)

prendiamo dolberg e sono contentissimo mi ricorda sheva ha un destro micidiale, veloce, tecnica, giovane


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2017)

Le sparate di Top Calcio equivalgono alle bombe di Maurizio Mosca


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2017)

Costa (già accostato), Aguero, Benzema, Cavani, Lewandowski sono le punte più forti al mondo.

Chiunque di questi mi andrebbe bene e potrebbe segnare 25 gol in Serie A in ciabatte.


----------



## Lollogras (10 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Costa (già accostato), Aguero, Benzema, Cavani, Lewandowski sono le punte più forti al mondo.
> 
> Chiunque di questi mi andrebbe bene e potrebbe segnare 25 gol in Serie A in ciabatte.



Hai scordato l'uragano, Kane. Secondo me lui è la punta più forte del mondo, considerato anche che è del 94!!!


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Costa (già accostato), Aguero, Benzema, Cavani, Lewandowski sono le punte più forti al mondo.
> 
> Chiunque di questi mi andrebbe bene e potrebbe segnare 25 gol in Serie A in ciabatte.


benzema non credo che farebbe 25 gol in serie a..cavani e' troppo vecchio e non mi convince..lewa, costa li prenderei subito


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> prendiamo dolberg e sono contentissimo mi ricorda sheva ha un destro micidiale, veloce, tecnica, giovane



Dolberg è ancora più giovane di Silva. Noi ora che stiamo iniziando un nuovo ciclo abbiamo bisogno di un bomber di alto livello capace di segnare almeno 20 goal


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> prendiamo dolberg e sono contentissimo mi ricorda sheva ha un destro micidiale, veloce, tecnica, giovane




A noi serve una CERTEZZA e purtroppo Dolberg non lo è


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> benzema non credo che farebbe 25 gol in serie a..cavani e' troppo vecchio e non mi convince..lewa, costa li prenderei subito



Benzema ne farebbe 30.. Nelle ultime 7 stagione al Real ha sempre segnato almeno 20 goal facendo anche qualchhe assist. 
Se venisse da noi sarebbe libero di stare dentro l'area e non dovrebbe uscire per lasciare spazio a CR7 come fa attualmente al real.. e con i terzini e i trequartisti che abbiamo può solo segnare tanto tanto


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A noi serve una CERTEZZA e purtroppo Dolberg non lo è



Hai ragione ma qui ogni giorno che passa ci à vicina a Kalinic che non è proprio una certezza. Anzi si, è una certezza di mediocrità.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> benzema non credo che farebbe 250 gol in serie a..cavani e' troppo forte e mi convince..lewa, costa li prenderei subito


Fixed


----------



## milan1899 (18 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra opportuno riportare questa notizia nel bar milan, dato che non c'è nulla di certo. Secondo quanto riferisce il giornalista Maurizio Dall'O di Top Calcio 24, il nuovo attaccante del Milan sarà presentato il 18 agosto, fonti assolutamente certe secondo il giornalista. E sarà un nome mai uscito prima, un top player assoluto. Staremo a vedere. Prendendo per vera questa notizia, chi potrebbe essere secondo voi?


È il 18.....


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2017)

Incredibile cosa si fà per avere un pò di visibilità. Che poi naturalmente non se l'è cag nessuno, perchè era naturalmente tutto inventato. Mi ricoda la vendita ai libanesi annunciata da Crudeli su italia 7 qualche anno fa, o quella ancora più fantasmagorica di un anno fa quando un pesce d'aprile annunciò l'acquisto da parte del Milan del proprietario del PSG. Crudeli e i suoi amici annunciarono clamorose novità sulla vendita del Milan quando ancora non era uscito che era un pesce di aprile, e la sera alle 21 la diedero come grande esclusiva quando nel frattempo era uscito il fatto che era un pesce di aprile. Dissero pure che qualcuno aveva detto che era un pesce di aprile ma non lo era affatto.Pagine di grandissimo giornalismo....


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Incredibile cosa si fà per avere un pò di visibilità. Che poi naturalmente non se l'è cag nessuno, perchè era naturalmente tutto inventato. Mi ricoda la vendita ai libanesi annunciata da Crudeli su italia 7 qualche anno fa, o quella ancora più fantasmagorica di un anno fa quando un pesce d'aprile annunciò l'acquisto da parte del Milan del proprietario del PSG. Crudeli e i suoi amici annunciarono clamorose novità sulla vendita del Milan quando ancora non era uscito che era un pesce di aprile, e la sera alle 21 la diedero come grande esclusiva quando nel frattempo era uscito il fatto che era un pesce di aprile. Dissero pure che qualcuno aveva detto che era un pesce di aprile ma non lo era affatto.Pagine di grandissimo giornalismo....



Ma infatti è per questo che la notizia l'ho inserita nel bar milan, perchè da bar rimarrà


----------



## mrsmit (18 Agosto 2017)

Ma c'è tempo fino alle 24.00 

comunque era importante aver chiuso il discorso qualificazione già ieri, sai un conto è offrire il piccolo campionato italiano, un'altro è aggiungere anche la coppa uefa, alla fine per un top è sempre qualcosa in più.


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Agosto 2017)

Ancora nulla?


----------



## Snake (18 Agosto 2017)




----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Agosto 2017)

Arriva Kalinic è basta, c'era una piccolissima possibilità se andava via Niang ma non va via quindi niente.


----------



## krull (18 Agosto 2017)

Continuo ad avere il dubbio che queste storie sui top Player siano state fatte circolare per dare spinta agli abbonamenti


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi mi sa che non arriva. Non se ne parla più, nemmeno voci su mezza trattativa. Ok lavorare sotto traccia ma non così.



krull ha scritto:


> Continuo ad avere il dubbio che queste storie sui top Player siano state fatte circolare per dare spinta agli abbonamenti



Sinceramente lo penso anch'io.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2017)

Occorrerebbe comprendere che valutazione da Fassone ai top player,
Per esempio l'ultimo Berlusconi dichiaró che Menez, Balotelli e Boateng fossero tre fuoriclasse,
Se il metro di misura è lo stesso, possiamo sperare fino all'ultimo nell'arrivo di Pavoletti o Zapata.


----------



## krull (18 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Occorrerebbe comprendere che valutazione da Fassone ai top player,
> Per esempio l'ultimo Berlusconi dichiaró che Menez, Balotelli e Boateng fossero tre fuoriclasse,
> Se il metro di misura è lo stesso, possiamo sperare fino all'ultimo nell'arrivo di Pavoletti o Zapata.


Dai su...Belotti Aubameyang Diego Costa Morata eccetera...loro lí hanno fatti questi nomi. Almeno guardiamo la realtà.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Agosto 2017)

Ormai è troppo ristretto il tempo. Rassegnamoci


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Dai su...Belotti Aubameyang Diego Costa Morata eccetera...loro lí hanno fatti questi nomi. Almeno guardiamo la realtà.


Non era abbastanza evidente l'ironia?


----------



## Gatto (18 Agosto 2017)

Posto che dar retta a top calcio 24 e' come leggere il giornale di Topolinia fareste meglio a gustarvi la fine del calciomercato perche'( e' solo una sensazione) ne capiteranno delle belle!


----------



## krull (18 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non era abbastanza evidente l'ironia?



Perdona ho equivocato.


----------



## krull (18 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Posto che dar retta a top calcio 24 e' come leggere il giornale di Topolinia fareste meglio a gustarvi la fine del calciomercato perche'( e' solo una sensazione) ne capiteranno delle belle!


Guarda i fatti. Fai fatica a prendere Kalinic é non prendi nessuno perché hai Niang che "blocca" . Per il centrocampo Pedullá ieri ha tirato fuori 3/4 nomi per il centrocampo da brividi (in senso negativo) mai usciti fino adesso e che dubito fortemente abbia inventato, non é proprio il tipo....tratrative reali sui top non ce ne sono e di offerte ufficiali nemmeno l'ombra...francamente certe sensazioni ottimistiche mi sembrano estremamente scollegate dalla realtà. Lo stesso Fassone ieri si é lanciato in un "siamo giá competitivi" che ricorda tanto un "siamoappostocosí" da vecchi tempi...non riesco proprio a vedere possibilità oggettive di acquisti di top in 13 giorni residui...e lo dico da abbonato presente anche in queste partite di preliminare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Guarda i fatti. Fai fatica a prendere Kalinic é non prendi nessuno perché hai Niang che "blocca" . Per il centrocampo Pedullá ieri ha tirato fuori 3/4 nomi per il centrocampo da brividi (in senso negativo) mai usciti fino adesso e che dubito fortemente abbia inventato, non é proprio il tipo....tratrative reali sui top non ce ne sono e di offerte ufficiali nemmeno l'ombra...francamente certe sensazioni ottimistiche mi sembrano estremamente scollegate dalla realtà. Lo stesso Fassone ieri si é lanciato in un "siamo giá competitivi" che ricorda tanto un "siamoappostocosí" da vecchi tempi...non riesco proprio a vedere possibilità oggettive di acquisti di top in 13 giorni residui...e lo dico da abbonato presente anche in queste partite di preliminare.



Esatto krull. Ho le tue stesse e identiche sensazioni negative purtroppo.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Agosto 2017)

abbiamo fatto solo acquisti da 30 massimo 40mln.
non credo andremo a spendere cifre più alte a questo punto...
e a queste cifre non prendi nessun top
vediamo... magari c'è qualche società che ha necessità di vendere, ma adesso si fa veramente dura

ricordiamoci che se acquistiamo, mettiamo anche nelle condizioni la società che ci vende il giocatore a comprare a sua volta. E i tempi tecnici per fare trattative si stanno riducendo...
Per esempio se vai a prende PEA adesso, il BVB con chi lo sostituisce? 
Secondo me per molti (non tutti) giocatori abbiamo perso il treno


----------



## Gatto (18 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Guarda i fatti. Fai fatica a prendere Kalinic é non prendi nessuno perché hai Niang che "blocca" . Per il centrocampo Pedullá ieri ha tirato fuori 3/4 nomi per il centrocampo da brividi (in senso negativo) mai usciti fino adesso e che dubito fortemente abbia inventato, non é proprio il tipo....tratrative reali sui top non ce ne sono e di offerte ufficiali nemmeno l'ombra...francamente certe sensazioni ottimistiche mi sembrano estremamente scollegate dalla realtà. Lo stesso Fassone ieri si é lanciato in un "siamo giá competitivi" che ricorda tanto un "siamoappostocosí" da vecchi tempi...non riesco proprio a vedere possibilità oggettive di acquisti di top in 13 giorni residui...e lo dico da abbonato presente anche in queste partite di preliminare.



Parto dal presupposto che loro sappiano che, se vogliono fare una squadra realmente competitiva per lo scudetto, devono prendere un attaccante esterno/seconda punta molto prolifica che è quello che manca. Non dimentichiamoci poi che puoi dare una mano al marketing in oriente solo con un nome di primo piano in attacco e che sarebbe anche il volano per gli abbonamenti.
Sono solo mie sensazioni ovviamente ma non facciamoci abbattere dalla carenza di notizie di mercato, non significa nulla. Bonucci fu preso in 48 ore, chissà che non ci riservino una sorpresa in tal senso


----------



## krull (18 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Parto dal presupposto che loro sappiano che, se vogliono fare una squadra realmente competitiva per lo scudetto, devono prendere un attaccante esterno/seconda punta molto prolifica che è quello che manca. Non dimentichiamoci poi che puoi dare una mano al marketing in oriente solo con un nome di primo piano in attacco e che sarebbe anche il volano per gli abbonamenti.
> Sono solo mie sensazioni ovviamente ma non facciamoci abbattere dalla carenza di notizie di mercato, non significa nulla. Bonucci fu preso in 48 ore, chissà che non ci riservino una sorpresa in tal senso



Se pensi davvero che Bonucci sia stato preso in 24/48 ore mi sa che sei fin troppo ottimista. Certe operazioni soprattutto a livello di accordi sui diritti di immagine, emolumenti eccetera richiedono settimane di trattative su certi tipi di giocatore. Francamente mi permetto, senza offesa, di consigliarti di non farti troppe illusioni perché temo ne rimarresti molto deluso


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2017)

No sinceramente mi sono arreso pure io. Non arriverà nessun top.


----------



## Gatto (18 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Se pensi davvero che Bonucci sia stato preso in 24/48 ore mi sa che sei fin troppo ottimista. Certe operazioni soprattutto a livello di accordi sui diritti di immagine, emolumenti eccetera richiedono settimane di trattative su certi tipi di giocatore. Francamente mi permetto, senza offesa, di consigliarti di non farti troppe illusioni perché temo ne rimarresti molto deluso



Ops,scusa. La parte in "chiaro" della trattativa Bonucci è durata 48 ore. Guarda che io non mi faccio illusioni ma parto solo da considerazioni plausibili.Se non prendessero il famoso top, non sarei deluso. Credo che abbiamo una squadra molto competitiva e che con un grande giocatore li davanti potremmo davvero vincere lo scudetto ma non mi strappo i capelli se non arriva perchè la cosa che più mi interessa ora è il gioco e l'amalgama. Raggiunti quelli per me siamo da Champions sicura.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Agosto 2017)

se prendono kalinic significa che hanno scelto l'opzione di ripartire il budget su più giocatori (attaccante, esterno, mezz'ala) quindi il top in attacco non arriverà


----------



## simone316 (18 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se prendono kalinic significa che hanno scelto l'opzione di ripartire il budget su più giocatori (attaccante, esterno, mezz'ala) quindi il top in attacco non arriverà



e non mi sento di disprezzare la scelta eh...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Agosto 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> e non mi sento di disprezzare la scelta eh...



infatti, come detto la ritengo una scelta saggia


----------



## Igniorante (18 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> infatti, come detto la ritengo una scelta saggia



Amen.
Anche considerando che dobbiamo giocare tre competizioni.


----------

